# What armies do you absolutely refuse to collect?



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

In a perfect world we would all be able to afford every army our little heart desires to collect, however capitalism doesn't work that way. Anyway which armies in 40K, even if you had a million dollars to blow, would you out right refuse to collect?

I submit the following for myself -

3. Nurgle - Sorry I find the models repulsive and simply as shrewd as it sounds is the reason I would never collect a Nurgle based army. I admit in Epic in the previous editions when you could play with Mortarion (I don't know if you still can) I would have collect a Nurgle army. Only because the Mortarion model looked that cool.

2. Tyranids - Hey if you like the bugs, good on ya, but for myself I can't stand them. I think I got a bad taste in my mouth for them in previous editions when sweeping advances meant 2D6" and if they came in contact with another unit it was considered another assault thus keeping armies in perpetual CCs. I'm also not to keen on the look of the models, nor playing a race that is soooo abhuman.

and numero uno - Necrons - Hate the models, think their rules are WAY unbalanced. Sorry but they were the first (other than the Calidus Assassin I believe) with a unit that could negate armour and invulnerable saves. Come on how cheestastic was that (yes I know Daemonhunters have the negate invul weaponry now)? Plus eventhough they are the undead of 40K, the undead of Fantasy (to me) has WAY more personality. Maybe in their second life their should be a little emphasis on character versus overly powerful ridiculousness.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Chaos: Of any kind. I dislike it. Partly the excessive spikes, partly the excessive skulls and partly the "oooh, cool, 14 year old teenage boy mindset". I also think the daemon models are crap. 

Tyranids: I don't like bugs. Doesn't matter if they're roaches or pre-historic extra-galactic dinosaur bugs.

Orks: Just don't like the model aesthetics (although the battlewagon has promise).


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I'm not putting them in any special order, just the order they came to my mind.

Sisters of Battle - psycho space nuns who incinerate you if you ask them if they'd like a drink? No thanks.

Nurgle - of any kind. I hate pus. Period.

Necrons - dreadfully dull.

SPESS MUHREENS - while I respect a few Chapters (Imperial Fists, Crimson Fists, and Blood Angels), I consider the Emperor a traitor to his sons and an epic fail both as a father and a ruler. IG are fine if they're Traitor Guard, otherwise no thanks.

Dark Eldar - ugly models and these guys make me sick, hell, they're worse than Chaos.

Eldar - emo space elves? No thanks. 

Tau - they suck and I don't feel like finding out how to play with them.

Tyranids - aside from a Carnifex and a Zoanthrope (awesome models both), they don't have the necessary appeal to me that would make me collect them. I don't hate them, I'm just neutral towards them, just like the Tau.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> I'm not putting them in any special order, just the order they came to my mind.
> 
> Sisters of Battle - psycho space nuns who incinerate you if you ask them if they'd like a drink? No thanks.
> 
> ...



Wow not many more for the full set !:grin:

as it stands at the moment dark eldar and necrons,dark eldar because they have shit models across the entire range and necrons because they have seriously dull models ,i want to see some life breathed into them(pun intended)


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Marines - Dont like the overly played armies and the amount of codexes for them. I hate the little customizing you can do unless you buy GW sprues. Hate the poster boys of Warhammer 40k are Smurfs.

Necrons - Boring as hell and real bland fluff. The model range suck too.

Eldar - My first army and sadly still think there awsome with certain units, but some models are not awsome (Swooping Hawks, Vypers, Fire Dragons, the new Reapers, ect.), praticaly little to know fluff (unless its Calger ripping the Avatar of Khain a new one, literaly), and finaly the fact that a Eldar army is so %#[email protected] expensive cause half there cool crap is metal. Tsk, Tsk.


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm going with the consensus here, necrons are too boring, any other army I could see myself playing, just not them. No offense to necron players, just not for me.


----------



## subgenius5150 (Oct 14, 2009)

No matter what game it is i will never collect anything that consists of elves... i hate elves...


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I wouldn't want to play Necrons, for the exact reasons stated above.
The only Chaos marines I particularly like are the ones based around Khorne and Thousand Sons, just prefer their look and some fluff.

For some reason the look of the Imperial Guard bores me as well...

Oh yeah and I don't enjoy painting or playing with Orks. Never have, andmost likely never will...


----------



## WarpZombie (Nov 4, 2009)

Dark Eldar - i hate dark eldar, the models just aren't interesting to me

Orks - their to cartoonie, and the stompa looks like an angry fat woman wearying a moomuoo

Daemons - dont like the way most of the models look, and not a lot of diversity


----------



## ThePublic (Apr 8, 2009)

OH this is too easy

3: Sisters of Battle: the fluff is just silly (really folks, Faith points?!?) and they all look like english sailors in drag.

2: Eldar (either variant), they were cool way back in first, but since them they are just too cheesey for words and the models other than harlequin are jsut no fun to paint.

1: ORK!!! Now this is coming from an old skool ork player! (complete with 'orky 'no wats!). Orks have become the crapified army of choice withthe newer edtions. they are barely the same animal they were in first and that fact I just can't get over.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

3 - Any Space Marine chapter except Blood Angels. Their fluff is boring and the 'holier than thou' attitude makes me want to bludgeon SM nerds to a puddle with their own figure cases. I *did* collect Black Templars once, because I thought "o hey these look cool and different" but I was WRONG, WRONG I SAY!!!!

2 - Daemons. They are too 'bleh', plus they are chaos (look below)

1 - Chaos. I HATE Chaos Spaz Morons. All their models are ugly and all their special rules are beardy with extra cheeeeeeese. And Obliterators, the BY FAR crappiest model EVER created by GW, are the cream of OMGCHEESEFEST. Chaos WINS the utter hate competition, and I will never collect them in 40K. Ever. I even resent looking at them. And I can't respect anyone that plays them, I can't even respect the pets or close relatives of people who plays them.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I would probably build almost every army if I could afford it. About the only armies I wouldn't collect.

Eldar just don't appeal to me as an army that I would find myself enjoying.

Dark Eldar- until they get some new models or some new sculpts I won't pick up that army again.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I can actually see myself playing any army and I don't their army that I will refuse to play with. Thus I could collect any army.


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

With a million bucks...I'd collect and play everything I could. But in the order of least wanting them:
1. Eldar - Not much into elves. I'd go dark eldar if they had a major model make over
2. Necron - to dull for now. A new codex and some new models, new customization and then sure
3. Orks - I like um, kinda, but not much, and building hordes is just...aghhhhh

Now, in armies I want:
1. SOB - to freaking expensive now but nuns with guns that burn heretics alive, hell yeah!
2. Nids - I started some, but painting a horde army is just so....aghhhhh
3. IG - I started this as my second army and I really love them but I want soooo much of them and so much variety I could spend countless dollars on them just adding platoons and tanks in different themes


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I think it is a little silly to hate armies that much. Does anyone here really wish for less opponents to play against? That would be a little shortsighted. Take out all chaos for example then, why have demonhunters? No chaos there goes half the fluff and background for the eldar. No chaos and the imperium is a big happy place. No fun there. 

However in the spirit of the op I shall answer.

Eldar. Playing DND as a kid elves were considered poofy. Sorry to all that may be offended but I don't play elves.
Tau. The greater good pisses me off. I play this game to get away from reality. In the real world we should all be helping each other etc. In the 40K universe i just want to kill and maim. 
They are the only ones i won't play. However i will play against anyone and enjoy it.


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

I agree with the guy above me. All races are fun to have in the game and play against.

However, I can't ever see myself playing as 

Nids- don't like bugs and they kind of bore me fluff wise.

Any Hunter group - The Inquisition just has to have an army? I mean two? Really? The super secret and elite force holding the darkness away inch by grimy inch has to have a freaking ARMY? I mean really? Sorry, I love the Inquisition fluff and the roleplaying game, not so much with the two army lists in 40k.

Dark Angels - too whiny

Blood Angels -too angsty

Orks - fun to play against, too silly for my tastes to run

Necrons - too boring

Dark Eldar - Too ugly. Maybe with new models I would consider them.

Tau - I love the whole Greater Good thing. All I get are images of mind controlling media, propaganda, conversion or destruction of alien cultures for their own good. These guys aren't half as nice and well meaning as they think they are. The delicous irony! Thats said, the only models I like in the entire army are the Firewarriors and varients. The tanks are all funky, the Kroot are hideous (in a bad way, not the good kind), and I don't like the manga roots of the battlesuits.


----------



## Kaleb Daark (Nov 1, 2009)

I am very anti tau. I liked anime when I was a kid but it has no place in my 40k.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I should add to this thread I do love playing against every army, as I love challenges and variety (nothing worse than going to a tournament with your IG army and everyone else is playing Marine variants).


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

VanitusMalus said:


> I should add to this thread I do love playing against every army, as I love challenges and variety (nothing worse than going to a tournament with your IG army and everyone else is playing Marine variants).


I know what you mean, I can't take part in a tournament without seeing GW's poster boys everywhere. On that note I will never play marines. Ever. In a hobby with so many options everyone chooses the same one due to GW's bias fluff. I refuse to conform.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Orks. I really, really loathe the look of the army. I don't like dirty, rugged, beat up vehicles covered in oil stains with scratched up paint being driven by huge, green versions of the House Elfs from Harry Potter (seriously, a House Elf looks like a Grot, which in turn looks like an Ork, just smaller). I don't find their randomness particularly amusing (the Shokk Attack Gun is, to me, a silly idea that should have remained in the past). Call me a Space Marine fangirl, but the idea of the superhuman defenders of humanity beyond laid low because some overly aggressive piece of fungus decided to build some insane contraption that fires _other_ pieces of angry fungus through the warp and into the bodies of the Emperor's Finest just seems... _wrong_. To me, anyway. Oh and then there's the silliness in the fluff. Some of it is amusing, don't get me wrong. I can appreciate the slightly more subtle humor that accompany the Orks in every publication featuring them, but at other times it's taken too far. All this being said, I _do_ enjoy killing Orks. In fact, my Flesh Tearers have become rather expert at it.

The other army I wouldn't want to play right now is the Chaos Space Marines. The main reason for this is because I think their current Codex is, for lack of a better term, _balls_. It's possibly the most boring, uninspiring piece of shit GW has published in all my time in the hobby other than perhaps the early 3rd edition Space Marine Codex. Then again, a lot of the early 3rd edition books were a bit, uh... _funky_, so I'll try not to hold it against them.

Katie D


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hate to say it but orkz....i Love there funny play style but i would end up smashing my own army with a hammer since with my "great" rolling skillz i would blow my self up on turn one of each game.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Orks- sure the whole patchwork, resourceful army is pretty sweet but the orks seem silly to the point of stupidity and to be honest don't really capture that ideal or aesthetic.
Dark Eldar- the models, what more can be said?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't get all the gripe about the DE models, I think the warriors, jetbikes, wyches, incubi and mandrakes are all cool. Yes, the raider, ravager, skateboard-sadists, wing-sadists, warp monsters (to be honest, could just use Lizardmen Razordons to represent them), grotesques and talos (needs to be plastic and more detailed) aren't the smoothest kits around but hey, you don't _need_ them to make an army.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Necron: Boring Fluff, shite models, unbalanced, always the same.

Sisters of Battle: Not a real army, shite models, boring fluff and the whole bible-bashng thing doesn't do it for me.

Orks: Because everyone plays orks atm

Space Wolves: I intended t ostart them, then found out they were due a new codex, which put me off them, seeing as everyone was going to be buying them.


----------



## maxvon_d (Jun 10, 2009)

Had been wondering what I would choose for a next army if I had ample time and pretty much all races have some level of appeal.

I used to dislike Tau but someone recently gave me a Tau Codex he found in a charity shop (someone else didn't like them clearly!) and having browsed it they're growing on me.

Never been a fan of Orks either but I expect they could be fun to paint and field.


I guess my no-way vote would have to go to Dark Eldar. I like the idea/concept of them but the sculpts are just too poor. They're in need of a serious revamp.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah I didn't like Tau from the get-go either. They grew on me once I realized there was cool fluff behind them and the manga-esque parts about them really wasn't as protruding as I was blind enough to believe. Forge World have been trying to "anime them up" some more, *despises*, but luckily not too many buy FW's suits (I'm fine with their air craft)

Once I saw stealth suits though, I was ultimately sold. I had never seen a cooler model. (That was the XV15 lol)


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

Armies not to collect for me? Hmm...

IG: Humans. Bah. :boredom:

Witchhunters, Daemonhunters and Loyalist Marines: Sorry, I'll take Chaotic Evil over Religious Fascist. I'll stick to the Bad Guys wearing their black hats and spikey shoulder pads for my escapism, thanks.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

For me it's daemons I don't like the idea that my army has to deepstrike in and has very few mass shooting units, I know daemons like to CC things but I like to be able to balnce and switch well with an army.

And yeah I wouldn't play DE either


----------



## Setsunakai (Sep 9, 2009)

space marines; they're just too dull, overplayed, and "safe" (as in very forgiving for making tactical mistakes)

in short a noob army


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

tau. that's all I'm going to say...


----------



## Dark Assassin101 (Jul 3, 2009)

probbly Daemons i just dont like the models or Nurgle the whole consept i find really off putting


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

*No thank you*

My list of no-way-never armies is this:

Loyalist Mahreens: Sorry, IMHO they're a bunch of fail, and tacticly unappealing. They're also the army that everyone and their dog has, so I'll pass.

Orks: Hordes of fungal brutes. While they are fun to play agains sometimes, I'll probably never collect an army of them. The ramshackle look of all their stuff is ok, but just not really my style to paint and play. Plus, if I get a horde army, I'd like it to be able to do more than just rush forward and chop things up.

Necrons: Rather boring army imho, very little visual appeal, and not much in the way of army variation.

Daemons: I simply don't like the whole concept of the daemon army, sure daemons in a chaos army, fine, great, but not on their own.

Chaos Mahreens: I like them a little more than the poster boys, though as they are now, no thank you. ( the old codex was great though )

Eldar: Too Emo for me.

Armies that I'd like to collect/build sometime:

Tyranids: I love the whole alien bug thing, and the fact that you can customize every unit with all kinds of interesting biological thingamajigs. Makes for interesting conversion, modeling and painting options, though it would probably take me 10 years to finish an army.

Imperial Guard: A nice army, very 'armyish' compared to the more fantastic armies out there, and the current codex offers lots of interesting ways to setup and build an army.

Dark Eldar: Fast and Deadly, but their codex and models are so old, it's a surprise that the models aren't made of stone or bronze. When they finally get an update, they'll probably be the first army I'll work on after my fantasy army is done. ( been planning to start a skaven army for the last 5 years while building my SoB army, so my timing is prefect, I'm nearing the completion of my SoB army and the new skaven are out  )


----------



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

I hate Tau. They look like some Manga fanboy's wet dream made real. Furthermore, why base the entire fluff of an army around "the greater good" - a boring utilitarian concept which holds little water... However, they could do what's for the greater good of the rest of the 40k universe by [email protected]%*ing off and dying.


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

I will never play:

Necrons- boring 

Choas- just not a fan (tho i do like the looks of the khorne and tzeench models)

Any other Marine chapter (except maybe crimson fists)


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

In WH40k my most reviled army choice would be Nurgle, followed by Tzeentch! I cannot stand mutation, and all the aesthetically displeasing aspects of it!

Tyranids do come close, as I'm not a great bug-fan but they do have modelling/painting potential, and I think they could be quite fun to command!

If money was no obstruction:

I would expand and 'complete' my Night Angels Chapter, then my Exodite Eldar... having those two completed...I would have a very large Death Korps of Kreig army!

I would also delve into the murky depths of both Tau and Thousand Sons!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Orks and Tyranids, and possibly IG, just for the fact that there are sooo many models to paint. It'd take me too long to paint up any kind of a viable force. There are no armies that I wouldn't collect just because of how they look, because say what you like about GW, their models are top class. You mightn't like a particular model, but you can't criticise the quality of it.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> 3 - Any Space Marine chapter except Blood Angels. Their fluff is boring and the 'holier than thou' attitude makes me want to bludgeon SM nerds to a puddle with their own figure cases. I *did* collect Black Templars once, because I thought "o hey these look cool and different" but I was WRONG, WRONG I SAY!!!!
> 
> 2 - Daemons. They are too 'bleh', plus they are chaos (look below)
> 
> 1 - Chaos. I HATE Chaos Spaz Morons. All their models are ugly and all their special rules are beardy with extra cheeeeeeese. And Obliterators, the BY FAR crappiest model EVER created by GW, are the cream of OMGCHEESEFEST. Chaos WINS the utter hate competition, and I will never collect them in 40K. Ever. I even resent looking at them. And I can't respect anyone that plays them, I can't even respect the pets or close relatives of people who plays them.


This actually made me laugh.

Blood Angels are just as boring as any other marines, at least the Templars are trying to do it right :grin:

And your not doing yourself any favours by shouting out cheese, all it does it make you look like a whiney ass player who can't figure things out. What Special Rules are you talking about that make them so unfairly playable? Please for the love of g-d don't say lash.

Chaos are by far no longer the top army, calling them that is a stretch, never mind the dairy screamings your doing.

I'll agree with you that the Obliterators are just terrible models, plain awful.


As to what army I'd never collect, not really sure. Guard use to be the army I would never collect  probably Space Marines


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Eldar-never.
Mostly because my first few games of 40k were against an uber-eldar player.I just kept losing-I'm a fun loser, but even if I killed a few units I wouldn't mind.

I would not do a Daemon or DE army,just because of the sheer number of metal models.


----------



## CrimsonMizer (Nov 6, 2009)

Dark Eldar: They. Are. Annoying.
Eldar: Do I really have to go into detail WHY the Eldar suck?
Necron: Boring, bland and lacking in personality.
Orkz: While I love the orkz, I would never want an Ork army. Just seems like it'd be too much rushing and not enough strategy.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I will never collect :
Nids: Just no room for backstory or making your own force other than colour scheme
Tau: Dislike all the models, no real room for customzition with your army or backstory. Not much room for conversions.
Necrons: awful backstory just been pushed into the fluff. Again no room for making your own force really and also boring army list and again no room for conversion.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i just hate 
orks they are to stupid for words
eldar some stupid crossdressers
and dark eldar those models need a complete update
ig weak normal men thats just stupid next to all the supperstong guys


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Ill _never_ get a Codex shootingphase army, uuh I mean IG, and thats the only never army for me.

I started playing 40k back in the RT days and IG has never been fun to play against since they are so horribly predictable (and I really dont know whats the fun with playing that way either), they just sit still and shoot the whole game. Now, this might change a wee bit with the new codex, but some 15 years of codex shootingphase memories wont die easy, no IG for me:nono:


----------



## Pukka (Jun 19, 2009)

Necron - Boring.

Space Marines - Overplayed (Though I will put DH in my guard)


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow...you guys really are a whinny bunch. And there is no lol or  at the end of that. Some of you are just really REALLY whinny. I can accept that some people have favourite races but seriously hating like three-quaters of all the races is a bit absurd. I don't hate any races. My least favourite race is SW but only because they are IMO a bit to animalistic and if I wanted to have the said army I'd rather have some kind of animal Daemon army, but even then I certainly wouldn't mind playing as them.


----------



## Boganius Maximal (Oct 31, 2009)

The ultramarines by far and away. They are plastered everywhere as the Emperors pinup boys and they are about as exciting as boiled cabbage. They seem to have a little miss goody twoshoes aura about them. The whole "follow the codex to the letter no matter what' philosophy is too much arsekisser for me


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Wont collect nids just dont appeal to me, wont collect eldar hate their heads and probably not orks, not really a fan


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I highly enjoy your signature wombat_tree - Trogdor, Burnination, Slinkies and Hitch Hiker's? What more could anyone possibly want (With of course the exception of pie - but that's taken as red).

Anyway. I guess every army appeals to me actually, even Dark Eldar and the like.

I guess I won't collect the Eldars (Except EoT Ulthwe as they are sweet) nor -hunters (except for alienhunters if they ever get made; unless I don't like them). I don't like much of 5th ed and the new Ork codex is a pile of poo, together with Chaos. Plus chaos have no room for anything - if you want to kill, maim and burn you have to do it in the name of one of the big four. Can't you just kill, maim and burn for the sake of it?

I don't like metal minatures really so any army that's mainly metals is a no no for me.

Actually there is a lot of stuff I don't like but that won't stop me from telling GW to shove it and do it my way. After all, I bought the models.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

After I read the Imperial Fist background and discovering how those guys betrayed Rogal Dorn by embracing Guilliman's codex wholeheartedly I will never play them. I then broadened this to any Codex: Space Marines army.

Blood Angels don't really appeal,

Dark Angels would have to be kept separate from my chaos box to not wake up and find Cypher mysteriously melted to slag overnight, so too much effort,

Tau don't appeal,

Tyranids remind me of zerg, and I can't go through all that painting on top of every thing else I need to do...

Everything else I think I own at least one unit of...


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

So much hate in this thread, but that is what it is about I guess.

I can't say I "hate" any particular army, I think they are all unique in their respective rights. To me it comes down to the models themselves. I personally do not find the SoB's to be all that appealing. Something about the faces and hair is just very distracting and underwhelming. The Gray Knights and inquisitor line also doesn't float my boat. No real reason, just seems like a very singular purpose army to me. I have a hard time accepting them as a "super power" in the 40k universe like the rest of the races. Too specific a task I guess.

I am also not interested in Tau, to "square" for my tastes. All the models are not "fluid" in nature. It's too boxy and... hard to explain. They just don't catch my eye and that is reason enough not to spend money on them.

I like marines. The entire 40k universe is based upon the Imperium of man. When I first got introduced into 40k, (Rogue Trader days mind you) it was either Marine's or Eldar for good models. Seeing as the Eldar were, well, dumb looking, I went with the big, burly, ass-kicking marines. Still like em to this day. (Mind you, the Crimson Fists were the poster boys back then. I liked the Blood Drinkers chapter the best back then.)

I like the chaos marines, (and currently collect them) for the simple fact that "bad is good." Seriously though, I thought they would be more fun to play, that's it. The models didn't really make it easy for me to choose them, but the fluff-ness of the Heresy did.

I also enjoy Orks for the fun that they bring to the game. I play for enjoyment only, not "all-victory-all-the-time," and Orks make a game interesting and down right funny at times. If I am not having a fun time then I should not be playing the game any more. So, Orks give me a lighter side that I can enjoy without being "Mr. Serious Warhammer Player guy."


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

But...There Nun's.......With you know... GUNS!


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I cant say I dislike any of the 40K races, Tau in all their goodytwoshoesness are just funey to watch die slowly on a galactic scale, and meenwhile they give us railgun jokes. Nechrons are just cool. Simple, bland? Maby, but cool. Daemon hunters? Hell yeah. Nids? So much fun there... Orks? Both funey and badass. 

Sadly, I sold my soul to the imperial guard, witch prohibits me from playing all metal armies or hoard over 500 points or face the gods of nomoney. 

So to put my rambleings coherently, nothing hoard, nothing metal. 

Now if I had a million$? 300,000 to guard, 300,000 to nurgle and traitor guard, 100,000 to witch hunters, and 100,000 to tau. 50,000 to orks, 50,000 to nids, 100,000 to renting storage space.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

well, lets see

Tau, first off communism isn't cool, second i'm not into the anime feel they have going on.

Orks, i started an ork army once...got 500 points in before going "i have to PAINT ALL OF THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" and they went to a friend instead.

imperial guard, never nope no way, too many tanks, too many foot soldiers, and frankly, if i wanted to play with "normal" humans i'd just join the military.

Eldar.....no....there is an undying hatred here that i cannot express without cursing Phil kelly and spitting on the grave of whomever invented this army in the first place.{my friend plays extremely competative mech eldar...i can manage a tie.....and thats doing good}

Inquisition, no thanks, not the non-specific inquisitors or anything like that.

what i Would start are:

Blood Angels,

tyranids

Chaos marines, specifically thusand sons

Dark Eldar

and Sisters of battle....but still without the inquisitors and stuff...its just wonky.


----------

